# Still 16 years old - Pics



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

I turn 17 in about 2 weeks and a bit so i though i would post up some pics while i am still 16 haha, the way i look might be pretty impressive at 16, but not so much at 17 LOL

Anyway here are some pics of me at a few months into a bulk.

My stats are as follows...

Age - 16

Height - 5'11

Weight - 154 (give or take 2lbs)

Bodyfat - 7 - 9% (estimate)

Just got back into training after a harsh flu bug which kepy me away from the gym and my diet for a good 3 weeks. This is my second week into training again and i must say... THANK GOT FOR MUSCLE MEMORY!!!

Thank you in advance for your critique

Nameless

PS - i have not taken any leg shots this month, but i will post some up soon - they are probably my best bodypart next to chest. Arms and calves are deffinetaly my worst bodyparts (especially triceps).

See you later


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

excellent. simple as that!

great xmas tree at the lower back, true sign of hard work and low bodyfat.

id hold off the lipstick on the 1st and 3rd pics though 

seriously though, stick with what your doin, all you need is the mass to accompany the cuts


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good, well done!


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

look very leen . could do with bulking up a bit ..... i like my men bulky:cool:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey man ! 16 eh ? Do you want to see some puppies ?

Serious now, wow! BF must be thru the floor mate well done! i'm hoping for a similar condition nearer the spring. how long you been at it ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gary that u mate?

lookin good


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nevil25 said:


> look very leen . could do with bulking up a bit ..... i like my men bulky:cool:


like em bulky eh nevil ?? check my stats baby!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

...gear....??


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

keep up the good work.


----------



## Bettzy (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazin for your age, very impressive mate keep it up


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking very sharp mate and with continued hard training you will just get better!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks very much for the replies and all of the comments. Yeah its me - Gary - now my user name is no use haha  .

How is training DB? hope things are going well  

Thanks alot everyone else who commented on my pics - i would like to be bulky aswell, i have a very hard time gaining bulk. I will post a pic of me at 12 years old when i started training soon, and you will see how much hard work i have put in... My genetics really are ****, sigh... lol 

Anyway i have been switching between track and field for a few years, buti finally chose bodybuilding, i have been training seriously for about a year. I have gone from 4 stonne and a half to 11stonne something, i am still very lightweight but i am getting there 

Timmy Smooth - I am confused by your comment - dont people on gear usually look big? lol 

Thanks again to everyone and stay tuned for some more pics including wheels and a beginning comparison pic if u r interested.

see you later

Gary


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Looking good mate..Nice low bf%..

As for the gear comment, people see that far too much.EVen with gear, it still takes a lot of focused , hard work on routine , diet, etc..Keep doing wot ur doing, its working.

Are you a friend of DB's, dont pick up the soap mate..


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> Looking good mate..Nice low bf%..
> 
> As for the gear comment, people see that far too much.EVen with gear, it still takes a lot of focused , hard work on routine , diet, etc..Keep doing wot ur doing, its working.
> 
> Are you a friend of DB's, dont pick up the soap mate..


Haha cheers mate i really appreciate comments like that...

I just started talking to DB - Big gave me his name i think. I havent had a proper convo with him but hopefully we can get into chatting soon.

Thanks again for the comments bro

Gary


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Timmy Smooth - I am confused by your comment - dont people on gear usually look big? lol


LMAO


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nameless said:


> I just started talking to DB - Big gave me his name i think. I havent had a proper convo with him but hopefully we can get into chatting soon.


Yes, I'm sorry about that!

I don't think anyone's ever had a proper convo with DB! :crazy:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Timmy Smooth - I am confused by your comment - dont people on gear usually look big? lol


To reiterate: what have you taken thus far...?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> To reiterate: what have you taken thus far...?


Im only 16 and i am still pretty skinny to be honest (154lbs)... On the subject of anabolics i have taken nothing like that. I do take whey protein, amino acids and multivitamins though...

Gary


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Aww i think little tim is jealous


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Yes, I'm sorry about that!
> 
> I don't think anyone's ever had a proper convo with DB! :crazy:


LOL that is funny princess. 

Sorry for the hijack. Gary you look good. Nice and lean. You have a mature body for a sixteen year old. I bet the track and field was helpfull.

Welcome to the board Gary!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah gaz lookin good mate..i'm normally talking to my princess during the day (big) but still available to spread the love (winger u got my back on that sh1t  )


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

DB said:


> yeah gaz lookin good mate..i'm normally talking to my princess during the day (big) but *still available to spread the love* (winger u got my back on that sh1t  )


Thats great 

Cheers for the comments guys, I appreciate it and i hope to gain alot more mass in the future.

See you later

Gary


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> (winger u got my back on that sh1t  )


You bet mate!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

big said:


> Yes, I'm sorry about that!
> 
> I don't think anyone's ever had a proper convo with DB! :crazy:


I have!!!! once  but it was about gay sheep and a **** dog oh and a chair :crazy:


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Deano1 said:


> I have!!!! once  but it was about gay sheep and a **** dog oh and a chair :crazy:


was the conversation, things hes stuck up his buttocks?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> was the conversation, things hes stuck up his buttocks?


    I geuss you overheard the convo tthen carni!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> I have!!!! once  but it was about gay sheep and a **** dog oh and a chair :crazy:


The chair part kinda scares me.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> The chair part kinda scares me.


all depends on wetiher you are to one holdin the chair or not


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Excellent physique considering your age, a few years of good training and nutrition and you will certainly have a shape to be envious of.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jock said:


> Excellent physique considering your age, a few years of good training and nutrition and you will certainly have a shape to be envious of.


Well said Jock, I think he'll be a mod on this site by then!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks again for all of the comments etc - Hehe it would be cool to be a mod on this site - i think i have a bit of a reputation to build though   

As for DB - I am sure he isnt that bad - i dunno... well maybe ?!?!?! lol. I am sure we will get to chatting soon and ill find out how much of a nut case he really is lol 

Anyway its time to eat, im just back from the gym and had a killer sholder, quad and ab workout. Ill post some more pics towards the end of the year when hopefully i am about 170+ with a little bit of fat on me at least haha.

See you later and thanks again

Gary


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na man they are just messin wiht ya i'm as normal as u get!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

DB said:


> na man they are just messin wiht ya i'm as normal as u get!


By who's standards? :rolleye11


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

well winger I know for a fact that I AM very normal and bARRY IS NOTHING LIKE ME SO HE MUST BE WELL FUKD UP!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> well winger I know for a fact that I AM very normal and bARRY IS NOTHING LIKE ME SO HE MUST BE WELL FUKD UP!!


Hey Deano, dont sugar coat it just come out and say what you mean!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thought i would post a pic of my wheels since there isnt one up. My legs are deffinetaly not at their best as i tore my right quadricep quite recently, they are still measuring in at approx 24" though so that isnt too bad..

Oh and i just noticed that there is a white spot of liquid on the crotch bit of my underwear in this pic. yeah, well..... ermmmm :rolleye11 

See you later

Gary


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Legs look good. Damn you are lean and only sixteen. By looking at that white mark, you must really like UK-M. :rolleye11


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking good mate! Especially for your age.

You really wanna try and bulk up a little bit though, Get those extra calories down ya neck!!

Keep up the hard work mate


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Looking good mate good definition, a real good base.


----------



## Vince Hotwig (May 9, 2005)

come on how old r u really? looking good, keep it up mate the mass will come


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Haha cheers guys...

I have been making good progress recently, i cant wait to get back into training legs 100% again. Had an awesome chest/bicep workout today - my biceps burned like fvck haha 

Just wait till im 18 - 21 - ill be kickin ass in competition at junior level :lift: :lift: :lift: *Fingers crossed* haha

Im hoping to look alot bettwe at around that age because hopefully my bones will have grown.

Anyway good luck with training everyone and have a gud day 

Gary


----------



## h4ydn (Jul 15, 2005)

darn! - wish i was like u when i was 16, im 18 n a half and only just getting to that stage. Mate - when you turn 23-5, ur gonna be a beefcake mate, congrats, good luck and keep it up. (said with a tone of jealousy)


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgotto say you look good mate!!! welldone !!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Hey Deano, dont sugar coat it just come out and say what you mean!


well mate why fuk about barry has broard shoulders well his boyfriend does (the guy in hi avatar pic):rolleye11


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> well mate why fuk about barry has broard shoulders well his boyfriend does (the guy in hi avatar pic):rolleye11


I figured I would quote this just so you cant fix all the spelling errors.........lol. 

Yea DB boyfriend look really built up.........lol. 

My wife saw his face and said he was attractive. I like more hair myself..............lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> I figured I would quote this just so you cant fix all the spelling errors.........lol.
> 
> Yea DB boyfriend look really built up.........lol.
> 
> My wife saw his face and said he was attractive. I like more hair myself..............lol


LOL winger....

alot of people over here have very short haircuts mate 

saves ur hair gettin wet in the rain lol! :boohoo:

Deano ur a knob


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My hair is real short right now. I just went and got a hair cut and I told her the wrong size for the razor. Oh well now I look like some old military guy..........


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lmao!!!!


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow!

very impressive, lookin like that at 16! im green with envy!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the further comments, figured i would post a full body shot, since i havent posted one of them in a while on any board.

Thanks again for the commments, ill post some more pics at the end of the year and i promise i wont dissapoint - going for about 175lbs by december

See you later

Gary 

PS - i also posted a most muscular comparison of me in may to see how much mass i have gained and how much better i look when my skin isnt so pale lol. Ugh i need a tan =-O


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I could only wish to be that lean! :boohoo:


----------

